# Normais Climatológicas de Moscavide



## Daniel Vilão (1 Out 2008 às 23:26)

Desenvolvi há uns meses as normais climatológicas de Moscavide, que consistem no cruzamento de dados entre as normais de Sacavém e as de Cabo Ruivo, que distam apenas 2 e 4 km, respectivamente, de Moscavide e têm uma altitude bastante semelhante, que apenas difere em cerca de 15 metros entre elas. 
Moscavide fica precisamente entre essas duas localidades e as normais desenvolvidas reflectem muito bem o clima da zona em causa.
As informações foram recolhidas em Julho, na sede do IM, tendo eu arquivado as várias normais climatológicas que analisei, de diferentes períodos.
Para que a média fosse mais consistente, juntei vários períodos desde 1941 até 1980, para que os desvios fossem atenuados entre os vários períodos.
Com a elaboração destas normais, começo então a comparar os meus registos mensais com estas normais recentemente elaboradas.
Comecei por comparar o resumo mensal de Agosto com os registos das normais para o mês de referência e os valores coincidiam e, ao elaborar o resumo de Setembro, continuam a coincidir com o mês de referência, pelo que estas normais podem ser já tomadas em consideração de forma segura, tendo a certeza de que reflectem os valores reais.
As temperaturas mínimas é que parecem um pouco baixas para a minha zona e penso que a média das mínimas da minha zona estará um pouco acima desta referência, em alguns meses, principalmente nos correspondentes ao Inverno.
Ao todo, foram feitas as médias de 1 normal de Cabo Ruivo + 2 normais de Sacavém, em períodos variáveis para cada uma, 1959-1980, 1941-1970 e 1970-1980, ficando assim feitas as normais de Moscavide para o período 1941-1980.


----------



## vitamos (2 Out 2008 às 10:23)

Excelente trabalho! Parabéns


----------



## rozzo (2 Out 2008 às 10:49)

Olá Daniel!
Parabéns pelo trabalho e pela pesquisa!
Sem dúvida um bom trabalho e interessante e que mostra gosto e empenho! 
Claro como referiste estás a pegar em estações e fazer uma aproximação para outra, mas também pelos motivos que que referiste, penso que se poderá considerar uma aproximação bastante razoável mesmo para a localidade de Moscavide.. 
Só há uma coisa que não concordo muito, e não acho muito "justo"..
Não sei bem como fizeste, mas seja como for, e sabendo nós que o clima está em constante evolução, acho que apenas deverias apresentar de uma forma "justa" uma "normal climatológica de Moscavide" do período 1951-1970, pois é o período em que de facto tens dados das duas estações para fazer a tua interpolação..
Seja como for, depende de como fizeste, e tinha curiosidade em saber, para estimar para os períodos em que não há dados das 2 em simultâneo!
E sugeria assim, talvez, ter 2 hipóteses, uma com esta estimativa mais "justa" na minha opinião, e outra com a série completa como fizeste.

De qualquer forma não é para me armar em esquisito ou crítico, porque o trabalho me parece óptimo e com real valor! E percebendo como fizeste até posso mudar de opinião em relação à única coisa que apontei


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Out 2008 às 11:08)

rozzo disse:


> Olá Daniel!
> Parabéns pelo trabalho e pela pesquisa!
> Sem dúvida um bom trabalho e interessante e que mostra gosto e empenho!
> Claro como referiste estás a pegar em estações e fazer uma aproximação para outra, mas também pelos motivos que que referiste, penso que se poderá considerar uma aproximação bastante razoável mesmo para a localidade de Moscavide..
> ...



Olá, *rozzo*. 
Achei que ficava melhor assim, para colmatar os «períodos ocos» de observação, dado que ao todo foram feitas as médias de 1 normal de Cabo Ruivo + 2 normais de Sacavém, em períodos variáveis para cada uma, 1959-1980, 1941-1970 e 1970-1980, ficando assim feitas as normais de Moscavide para o período 1941-1980.
Assim, fazendo a média de todas, os dados ficam mais consistentes do que se fizesse apenas a média de uma normal de 1970-1980, por exemplo. 
Experimentei fazer apenas as médias de Sacavém ou só as de Cabo Ruivo, mas achei que a informação teria assim maiores erros porque estaria a incidir em apenas um dos locais em causa e em períodos muito específicos.
Assim, possíveis erros terão sido atenuados e as informações estarão muito mais próximas da realidade.
Quando fui ao IM, tirei o máximo de informação possível e estas foram as 3 normais que consegui arranjar e juntar para fazer a média entre elas e apresentar este trabalho final de cruzamento de dados.


----------



## rozzo (2 Out 2008 às 11:55)

Deixa só ver se entendi, estou meio baralhado até com as minhas contas, desculpa 

Quando foste ao IM deram-te 3 normais climatológicas completas?
 -cabo ruivo 1951-1980
 -sacavem 1941-1970
 -sacavem 1970-1980

É issO?

O que eu não estou a perceber é como fizeste o período 1941-1950!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Out 2008 às 12:22)

rozzo disse:


> Deixa só ver se entendi, estou meio baralhado até com as minhas contas, desculpa
> 
> Quando foste ao IM deram-te 3 normais climatológicas completas?
> -cabo ruivo 1951-1980
> ...



Cabo Ruivo: 1959-1980
Sacavém: 1941-1970
Sacavém: 1970-1980

O período 1941-1950 não existia em nenhuma normal climatológica e, por isso, resolvi cruzar todos estes dados para atenuar possíveis erros e fazer uma ponte entre os vários períodos, tendo elaborado as normais de 1941-1980.
Foi o melhor que consegui fazer com aquilo que me deram e já me deram bastante informação. 
Realmente é pena não ter os dados que faltam, mas consegui utilizar toda a informação que me foi disponibilizada para elaborar estas normais.


----------



## rozzo (2 Out 2008 às 13:26)

Mas espera, os períodos que referiste são os que tu calculaste então? Ou o que te foi fornecidO?
O que estava a perguntar era exactamente o que te foi fornecido pelo IM, antes de tratares e fazeres cálculos! 
Só para perceber melhor 

E já agora, noutro contexto de mera curiosidade, os dados que te deram tinham extremos (máximos e mínimos absolutos) para as duas estações? Era giro saber esses valores!!!


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Out 2008 às 17:20)

rozzo disse:


> Mas espera, os períodos que referiste são os que tu calculaste então? Ou o que te foi fornecidO?
> O que estava a perguntar era exactamente o que te foi fornecido pelo IM, antes de tratares e fazeres cálculos!
> Só para perceber melhor
> 
> E já agora, noutro contexto de mera curiosidade, os dados que te deram tinham extremos (máximos e mínimos absolutos) para as duas estações? Era giro saber esses valores!!!



Os períodos para cada localidade que eu referi atrás foram-me fornecidos pelo IM.
Eu apresentei este trabalho final fazendo a média de todos esses períodos e todas essas normais.
Os dados fornecidos tinham extremos, mas acho-os tendencialmente baixos, ou seja, mínimas de *-2,5 ºC* e máximas absolutas de cerca de *37,5 ºC*. 
Há apenas uma normal que tem uma máxima de *42,5 ºC*, que corresponde à de Sacavém, na ficha das normais de 
1941-1970.
Não referi esses valores porque não têm grande importância na actualidade, o que nunca se altera muito são as médias, porque os extremos têm sido constantemente renovados de ano para ano.


----------



## stormy (2 Out 2008 às 17:53)

È interessante a variação da temperatura entre as 9 da noite e da manha....podes-me explicar se faz favor ???


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Out 2008 às 18:14)

stormy disse:


> e interessante a relaçao e a variacao da t estre as 9 da noite e da manha....podes-me esplicar se faz favor ???



Estás a referir-te ao quê?
Ao facto de elas se cruzarem e a tendência de a temperatura às 21h ser inferior se inverter?
Se te referes a isso, posso dizer-te que se deve ao facto de, com a entrada no Solstício de Inverno, a duração das noites aumentar e, por essa razão, a temperatura tende a descer mais numa noite de Inverno desde as 21h até à hora mais fria do dia seguinte (que normalmente corresponde ao nascer-do-sol) do que numa noite de Verão, em que há menos horas de perda de energia (calor) que correspondem à duração da noite.
Por isso, as 9h de um dia de Inverno costumam ser mais frias do que as 21h e, num dia de Verão, costuma estar logo mais calor às 9h da manhã do que está às 21h, pois a temperatura mínima não desce muito e o ponto de partida para uma máxima mais elevada é desde logo superior.


----------



## stormy (2 Out 2008 às 19:02)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Estás a referir-te ao quê?
> Ao facto de elas se cruzarem e a tendência de a temperatura às 21h ser inferior se inverter?
> Se te referes a isso, posso dizer-te que se deve ao facto de, com a entrada no Solstício de Inverno, a duração das noites aumentar e, por essa razão, a temperatura tende a descer mais numa noite de Inverno desde as 21h até à hora mais fria do dia seguinte (que normalmente corresponde ao nascer-do-sol) do que numa noite de Verão, em que há menos horas de perda de energia (calor) que correspondem à duração da noite.
> Por isso, as 9h de um dia de Inverno costumam ser mais frias do que as 21h e, num dia de Verão, costuma estar logo mais calor às 9h da manhã do que está às 21h, pois a temperatura mínima não desce muito e o ponto de partida para uma máxima mais elevada é desde logo superior.



Obrigado
Eu ja desconfiava disso mas é sempre melhor perguntar a outros...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Out 2008 às 19:05)

stormy disse:


> obrigadoeu ja desconfiava disso mas é sempre melhor perguntar a outros...



Essa é a razão principal mas não a única.
A maior intensidade solar no Verão faz com que às 9h a temperatura suba logo bastante, enquanto que no Inverno, com uma intensidade solar mais fraca e por vezes com nevoeiro, a temperatura levará muito tempo para subir e com mais dificuldades.
Ainda assim, de certeza existirão mais razões para este fenómeno.


----------

